# Paint prices going up 40% at Sherwin Williams the last 3 years.



## mark DRP (Apr 19, 2011)

I have been buying paint and equipment at Sherwin Williams for the last 15 years.There customer service is great, they have delivered paint, equipment to job sites for me over the years.The cost of there paint is killing me. I have talked to the managers, they all sing the same tune, prices on paint are up that much everywhere.I just don"t see that at all.I buy all my primer now at lows or Menards, Zinsser,or Kilz, because it cheaper than my 30% discount I get at Sherwin Williams.I have a account at Hirshfields, but its 10 miles from where I live and I don"t buy much there.Have prices increased that much there also?


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome to that.......

Get a preferred customer acct too and look for coupons on the net before buying - 40% off this weekend. 40% off is good. I get about 25% off. Some I'm barely getting 10 off. I'm not a big user. You don't get 40 off for Duration ? 

When I signed up with them there were good discounts plugged in. I think in the last 2 yrs they wiped a lot of acct clean like mine. SW has bought up a lot of the competition.

At the boxes paint has not gone up $3 gal - 3 x per year !


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## DBBII (Aug 28, 2008)

Per cleveland.com web site (local paper)..... 

Record spring warmth and a sunnier housing market persuaded more of us to roll up our sleeves, pull out our paintbrushes and give our homes an early makeover.

That helped Cleveland paint manufacturer and retailer Sherwin-Williams Co. ring up a record first quarter for 2012: a 15.1 percent jump in net sales to $2.14 billion.

Net income rose 47 percent to $100.2 million, or 95 cents per diluted share, for the first three months of the year. 

Sherwin-Williams, maker of Dutch Boy, Krylon, Minwax and its own branded paints, not only sold more paint at higher prices, it also sold enough to more than offset the higher cost of its paint ingredients and higher selling and administrative expenses.


----------



## paint_grl_25 (Apr 24, 2012)

I've worked for 4 varying paint retailers including Sherwin Williams (5 years with SW; but no longer with them)...And I can agree that prices are up everywhere. Paint stores only make a little under 10% off of equipment (tips, spray rigs etc.). The prices have risen drastically over the last few years due to raw materials increasing. There are only two companies that supply the majority of raw materials to paint stores. I can agree they are on the pricer end of things. Also if you don't use your account enough with SW your price points don't remain the same. They bump you up a level on their price chart. So if you don't purchase enough materials that year to remain at say level D pricing they bump you up to level C for example. There are quality products that cross over to SW's that are great products at a cost that is more fair for the consumer. But you have to compare apple's to apple's and not oranges. Kelly Moore's premium flat paint 550 retails for about 35$/gal list price; however that product does not cross over to duration which is about 50-60$ a gallon. If you do shop around be careful or other companies quoting you their prices as one companies premium may only cross over to another companies middle of the road grade paints. 





mark DRP said:


> I have been buying paint and equipment at Sherwin Williams for the last 15 years.There customer service is great, they have delivered paint, equipment to job sites for me over the years.The cost of there paint is killing me. I have talked to the managers, they all sing the same tune, prices on paint are up that much everywhere.I just don"t see that at all.I buy all my primer now at lows or Menards, Zinsser,or Kilz, because it cheaper than my 30% discount I get at Sherwin Williams.I have a account at Hirshfields, but its 10 miles from where I live and I don"t buy much there.Have prices increased that much there also?


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't know what the big deal is, just move on no body tells me where to buy paint , but it sure would be a whole lot easier knowing what the price is BEFORE I buy it .. If they can't tell me , then it isn't an honest price , usually customers tell me what paint they want and not a whole lot of people shout OH OH I gotta have sherwin like it's gold. It aint quite that shade.


----------



## hdrider_chgo (Feb 23, 2009)

I bought a gallon of Duration exterior last week and it was $67.88 with tax. I have an account with S-W, but it seems to get me very little relief. I complain, but they tell me there is nothing they can do for me since I'm buying maybe $200/month. I think they told me I need to spend $5,000 per year to get a discount.

I don't feel that I can switch, though. I'm promoting the fact that I use only premium products and approaches, and people do want to know exactly what paint I'm using.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

With the cost going up so much, it seems to me the only way to keep good margins is to form local small painter "coops", so the volume gets pooled for the volume discounts. If I roll a gallon an hour paying $35 a gallon for paint instead of $50 gives me a pay raise of $15 an hour.


----------



## MikeyJP1980 (Sep 30, 2011)

I just looked at my SW bill cause another retailer sent me out some paint that was comparable to my usually ProMar 200. It was cheaper. I’m paying about 25 per gallon for Promar 200 eggshell and everyone I talk to say’s to switch to Benjamin Moore or Farrell Calhoun.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Pete'sfeets said:


> but it sure would be a whole lot easier knowing what the price is BEFORE I buy it .. If they can't tell me , then it isn't an honest price ,


This right here, is what wrong with the medical care industry in this country. No one can tell you what its gonna cost.


----------

